# Our Babies So Far!!



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

We have had 5 babies so far and 4 of them are polled and 2 are getting looked at already!!! I'm super excited! The lady who contacted me wants a boy and a girl as pets but she wants the boy kept a buck so I'm wondering if she may want to breed them in the future but all the babies are half related... Can you line breed half siblings?

Anyways here are some pics of the babies. 
The white one is Romeo and his sister is Rose
The Sundgau (black and white) is Nellie 
The Chamoisee with a thick black line on his back is Oliver 
The Chamoisee strawberry blonde fur (lol) is Picasso


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you️️


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They are adorable!
I've done half sibling breedings, the kids turned out great!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I LOVE that one in the last picture


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable!

Although your buyer wants a buck, it is your responsibility and prerogative as the breeder to determine if any buckling is breeding buck quality. Only the VERY very very best bucklings should be allowed to become breeding bucks. Their dams should have top-notch udders and production, the buckling should have perfect conformation, good bite, good teats, no parasite issues, and excellent growth. In most cases, bucklings should be wethered for pets or raised for meat).


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------

